

Why Google Chrome and FireFox are a big security risk for anyone using them - baha_man
http://weblogs.asp.net/rosherove/archive/2009/10/05/why-google-chrome-and-firefox-are-a-big-security-risk-for-anyone-using-them.aspx

======
DanielStraight
Being careless is a security risk. Please place the blame in the correct
place. When it is trivial to avoid the risk and not at all unobvious why you
would want to, the risk does not lie with the program.

------
Gmo
Just like some people point in the comments, why is he saving his passwords
anyway ?

